Ask HN: What tech stack do you use for quick web side projects? - chrisshroba
======
kirubakaran
This is as "quick" as side projects go:
[https://crushentropy.com/](https://crushentropy.com/) (Markdown for hi-res
planning). I made it one weekend a couple years ago and I've used it myself
ever since.

App served by Flask running on App Engine. Data persisted to Firebase. Costs
me approximately $0 per month. 100% uptime afaik.

~~~
bjonnh
This is cool! Did you document the format or is it really limited to what we
see on the front page?

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks. I'll expand on it. In the meantime perhaps try out the demo. That'll
give you step by step examples.

------
bjonnh
Flask (Python) for super simple stuff with no db (I have a custom ldap user
and groups manager for example) with semantic ui frontend and crude html. Ktor
in kotlin for any API thing that needs to last. Spring boot in kotlin for
stuff that require auth and db with vue.js in front using type script. (Makes
developing one week viable products doable)

------
j-rom
Heroku is my go-to for spinning up a quick stack with minimal effort. Their
free-tier is pretty powerful. It's mainly for POC-type work so if you're
trying to launch something into production, you will most likely need to
switch to a paid plan or a different platform / solution.

------
duxup
React + Firebase (auth and DB) + whatever minimal CSS I run across.

None of my personal projects get used much so none of the costs of Firebase
really come into play for me.

------
BjoernKW
JavaScript (vanilla or Angular), Bootstrap, GitHub Pages.

------
gt2
rails

~~~
freehunter
A few weeks ago I had a bunch of data I needed to be able to play around with.
I’m not great at Excel but I spun up a quick app in Rails and fed the data
into a local Postgres db and played around with it there very easily. Didn’t
need auth or CSS or JS or anything but just out of the box Rails. The scaffold
pages were more than enough for the data I was playing with. All in all it
took maybe 15 minutes to get everything set up and configured.

I sometimes use Flask for the same thing but I end up having to write my own
HTML and CSS and routes and... Rails just takes care of all of that. I find it
faster by a huge margin.

